# Club Meeting at Texas Aquatics Saturday Jan 30th at 1pm



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have talked to the owner of Texas Aquatics in Fort Worth (actually Richland Hills) and they have agreed to host the plant club on Saturday January 30th at 1pm. The topic for meeting will be just to possibly elect new officers and discuss what the club will be doing for the rest of the year.

I will be sending out an email to all club members today.

Texas Aquatics is located at the following address :

6908 Baker Blvd.
Richland Hills, TX 76118

http://www.texasaquaticsfish.com/


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll hopefully be there. looking for java fern, anubias, etc.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I will be there


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

See you there


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

I will be bringing back almost everything I got last meeting. All plants seem to have done very well and are out growing the tank. I will be removing some plants completely. Hopefully I can find something different this go around.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I will be shutting down one of my 40 gallon jungles so I'll have quite a few to bring.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I need quite a few plants I tried the club soda thing on my 75 gallon to get rid of scuds I got thousands of the scuds but not all of them.My plants are taking a hard hit from the treatment,i don't know what I will end up losing.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I will bring the usual suspects; various stem plants including _Heteranthera zosterifolia_ which not enough people grow. I will also have _Bolbitis heudelotii_, a great alternative to Java fern and not very common in the club.

I am looking for some Rotala rotundifolia and red root floaters.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

mooncon said:


> I need quite a few plants I tried the club soda thing on my 75 gallon to get rid of scuds I got thousands of the scuds but not all of them.My plants are taking a hard hit from the treatment,i don't know what I will end up losing.


Use tap water! Chlorine and chloramines kill them! This is how I just killed all mine! Along with a complete remake of the tank. New substrate and bleach dip on the plants. The only problem is my tap water was also too cold and I froze all my plants. I had some control plants that I didn't bleach and they died too.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry, I won't be coming after all. I have deadlines next week, and need to work!


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

sorry, some work came up and can't make it as well.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have never been to a meeting before, but I am planning to go today. I hope someone else will be there.


----------



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

It was nice to meet everyone today. I look forward to hosting a meeting in May.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it was good to see every one again. forgot some names though. so can I add that maybe we need a face to user name thread. 

it was amazing to see kim again. after 2 1/2 - 3 years. 

who ever brought the drinks thank you.


----------

